

Python code makes any song swing - plamere
http://musicmachinery.com/2010/05/21/the-swinger/

======
alanh
The player seems broken for me in all my browsers. Would it kill anyone to
post actual music files?

Edit: This is because I had changed my personal settings for Flash in an
attempt to disable "Flash cookies" which do not respect private browsing mode
and work across all system browsers, and the the SoundCloud player needed my
permission to increase its storage. Because the Flash runtime absolutely
sucks, it was "rendering" the permissions window "in" the SoundCloud player,
but not within its bounding box -- essentially off-screen.

Anybody still want to argue Flash is … anything positive?

------
petercooper
The same library has done some other cool stuff.. including "remixing" a James
Brown to be 60 minutes long: [http://soundcloud.com/teejay/james-brown-
forever-60-min-vers...](http://soundcloud.com/teejay/james-brown-
forever-60-min-version)

And mixing between four distinct songs over about 45 seconds:
[http://soundcloud.com/teejay/capsule-of-the-paliament-to-
the...](http://soundcloud.com/teejay/capsule-of-the-paliament-to-the-gotan-
project-to-michael-jackson-to-rihanna)

~~~
DannoHung
I cannot overstate how awesome I find the infinite James Brown song.

~~~
petercooper
I want to dig out the code for it - if I can find it - and see if I can make
hour long versions of other songs to see how long it takes the Mrs to notice
;-)

------
BoppreH
Could have some interesting uses for Rhythm games.

------
camtarn
I can't resist the urge to click my fingers along to these ;) Great
combination of beat detection and timestretching.

